# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Water Quality Testing of a Bore

## ellahound

Does anyone know where we can get our bore water tested in the Melbourne or Central Victoria areas?  Particularly interested in salinity levels but not sure if there is something else that we should be testing for too if we are planning to drink it at any stage. For some reason this is not a service provided by the bore company. 
Thanks

----------


## joynz

Easy google search retrieved Water Testing - ESP - Environmental & Safety Professionals

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Salinity (electrical conductivity) and pH (acidity/alkalinity) can be checked with a simple hand held meter.  After that there's laboratory services available in most major centres.   
Here's a hint though...if it is a freshly drilled bore then stick with EC and pH for the moment until the casing settles in and quite a bit of water is drawn through it.  Despite what you might imagine...groundwater is quite variable in quality.  
It is especially important that you understand the extent of the aquifer that you are drawing from too.  Is it deep partially fossilised water in an unconnected aquifer or is it a shallow, quickly refreshed alluvial aquifer that is subject to the vagaries of the environment above it?

----------


## goldie1

Quite often the local council in rural areas will do it

----------

